

'Mega Man' creator is embarking on a new adventure and needs your help - user_235711
http://www.techspot.com/news/61253-mega-man-creator-embarking-new-adventure-needs-help.html

======
Labyrinth
I don't think this is a good investment to go into purely because you are not
buying a game like Mighty No.9. What you are buying is some episodes not a
full game. Furthermore with this being the third kickstarter that they are
doing (the second being Mighty No.9 animation, which is weird considering
having a separate funding event already for that), the financial aspects of
comcept leave me questioning how are they handling their resources.

